# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  La Presa Vieja del Turia

## Luján

En el municipio de Gestalgar están los restos de una presa que embalsó al Turia.

Unas fuentes comentan que dicha presa cedió ante el envite de las aguas durante la Riuá de 1957. Otras comentan que se vino abajo al poco de estrenarse, a principios del S.XX por defectos de construcción.

Estas son algunas imágenes de la Presa Vieja, situada frente a la Peña María, en la salida del cañón que el Turia hace entre Chulilla y Gestalgar.












Posiblemente una compuerta de la presa, desplazada unos 50 metros aguas abajo


Vista del cañón del Turia desde la presa, aguas arriba

----------


## sergi1907

Hola Luján.

¿Cual era la capacidad de esa presa?
Por lo poco que he podido averiguar parece ser que la presa cedió en 1919 poco depués de inaugurarse. Lo que destruyó la riada fue el antiguo canal de Corindón y la fábrica del Corindón estre otras cosas.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Hola Luján.
> 
> ¿Cual era la capacidad de esa presa?
> Por lo poco que he podido averiguar parece ser que la presa cedió en 1919 poco depués de inaugurarse. Lo que destruyó la riada fue el antiguo canal de Corindón y la fábrica del Corindón estre otras cosas.
> 
> Un saludo


Pues la verdad es que no lo sé, pero tengo intención de hacer un cálculo aproximado. Conociendo la topografía del terreno y la altura de la presa se puede estimar. Espero tener tiempo este finde.

----------

